# Pistola de calor Skil 8003



## ruhema (Dic 19, 2015)

AMIGOS. la pistola de calor (SKIL 8003) tiene 3 vel en la 2 y 3 encienden resistencias, pero motor en ninguna, cambié capacitor y sigue igual, el motor con + ó - 17V directo funciona, que debería probar cambiar o medir? GRACIAS


----------



## Bleny (Dic 19, 2015)

Mira si el diodo esta bien, que seguro que tiene uno, o el selector que no falle ,unas fotos ayudarían


----------



## ruhema (Dic 19, 2015)

GRACIAS Bleny, tiene varios mañana los controlo uno por uno


----------



## oldfox1976 (Ene 6, 2016)

Me pasa extactamente lo mismo. Los diodos estan bien, la resistencia anda en sus 3 niveles pero el soplador no arranca. Hay en el circuito un componente azul C2 marcado en el circuito con codio 223 1KV. que esta en paralelo a la salida que alimenta el motor del vnetilador. Este esta abierto... que puedo hacer? si levanto el componente?... estoy en medio del campo y tengo que resolver como sea la situacion. la ciudad mas cercana la tengo a 300 Km ...


----------



## josephjj (Dic 18, 2016)

Hola amigos*,* ne*c*e*s*ito su ay*u*da para reparar pistola Skill*,* ya revise los diodos, cambie el termostato pero aun así no gira el ventilador pero si se no*t*a q*ue* calienta la pistola por*_*fav*o*r ayud*en*me*,*  espero su comentario


----------



## pandacba (Dic 18, 2016)

Eso que esta en la primera foto parece ser un fusible térmico revisalo si tiene continuidad


----------

